# who has Labor Day sales??????



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I know Dive Pros has a sale starting tomorrow, do you know of anyone else having one?​


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

MBT is also having a sale - lots of deals (below internet pricing)on first line stuff, not closeouts, used items or refurbs. 

MBT Divers
3920 Barrancas Ave
Pensacola FL
(850) 455-7702


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Cool, when does it start?


----------

